

How to scale - get over the fact you are not in Silicon Valley - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/11/david-soskin-on-how-to-scale-a-digital-business/

======
hga
Yeah, they weren't in Silicon Valley ... but it took them _six years_ to find
a good CTO. I have no idea how much of that was on the demand side (they
weren't good at choosing them) or the supply side (not many available), but
one has to wonder, there's _always_ a shortage of really good people.

------
marklittlewood
[http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/11/06/investors-back-
techcity-...](http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/11/06/investors-back-techcity-
concentration-of-startups-will-attract-capital/)

